# Master <-> Master Kommunikation über Profibus



## joker76 (17 Juni 2003)

Hallo, 

für die Kommunikation zwischen meiner 318-2DP Steuerung und einen zweiten Lieferanten (441-2DP) hat der Kunde Profibus vorgeschrieben. 

Da ich meine CPU als Master konfigurieren muss und der andere Lieferant auch (wegen DP-Slaves) haben wir das Problem das beide Steuerungen Master sind. 

Jezt meine Frage : 

Ist eine Kommunikation (Austausch von ca. 32 Bytes) in der Konfiguration so möglich ? Oder müssen wir ein DP-Coupler dazwischen schalten ? 




 :?:


----------



## Diego (17 Juni 2003)

In einem Profibusnetz tauscht genau ein Master Klasse 1 Daten aus. Andere Master in einem Multimastersystem können nur lesend auf ein Abbild der E/A Daten zugreifen. Damit wird vermieden, das verschiedenen Steuerungen Ausgänge setzen und so ein unkontrolliertes Anlagenverhalten erzeugen.

Das macht die Kommunikation meiner Meinung nach etwas schwierig bzw nur in eine Richtung Möglich...

Aber DP-Koppler sind doch preislich relativ günstig...


----------



## joker76 (17 Juni 2003)

*Master <-> Master*

Da ich ja nur max. 32-Byte austauschen will, dachte ich an einer S7-Verbindung mit den PUT und GET-Befehlen. 

Ist das aber eigentlich auch Machbar bei zwei Mastersystemen ?


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2003)

Ich lasse mich gerne von etwas anderem überzeugen, aber ich glaube das funktioniert nicht. die einzige netzform die zwei master im selben netz erlaubt ist "profibus (FMS)".
Bei "profibus (DP)" darf nur ein master pro netz existieren. in diesem ist auch das gesammte programm.

deshalb würde ich auch wegen der übersichtlichkeite zwei netze anlegen die über buskoppler gekoppelt werden.

wie wärs mit mpi? und wenn dem kunden das zu einfach ist dann mach ihm klar das industrial ethernet überhaupt das coolste und tollste ist...  :lol:


----------



## joker76 (18 Juni 2003)

*Master <-> Master Kommunikation*

Also,

ich habe mich jetzt mit der Siemens-Hotline in Verbindung gesetzt und dabei ist folgendes rausgekommen :

Profibus-DP Verbindung ohne DP-Koppler :

1. Eine Verbindung ist generell ohne DP-Koppler möglich.
2. Slave Adressen dürfen nicht doppelt vergeben sein.
3. Austausch von Daten über PUT & GET oder AG-SEND & AG-Receive
4. Beide Steuerungen können als Master konfiguriert werden.


Profibus-DP Verbindung mit DP-Koppler :

1. Kein Problem mit der doppelten Vergabe der Slaveadressen
2. Austausch erfolgt über E/A oder PUT & GET oder 
    AG-SEND & AG- Receive
3. Maximaler Datenaustausch <256 Byte


Die Profibusverbindung über DP-Coupler scheint die sauberste Lösung zu sein, damit werde ich sie wahrscheinlich einsetzen.


Trotzdem Vielen Dank :lol:


----------



## nilpferd (18 Juni 2003)

Hallo Joker,
sehr interessant, was Dir Die Siemens-Hotline erzählt hat, vor allem das mit PUT und GET. Weisst Du zufällig, ob das auch für ein Master-Master Zusammenspiel ohne Koppler von CP5613 und z.B. 414-2DP gilt?

Schon mal danke,
nilpferd


----------



## churchill (19 Juni 2003)

*DP/DP-Koppler --> Optimale Lösung!*

Hallo Joker

ich muss in ca. 3 Wochen ebenfalls ähnliches zustande bringen. Da ich auch nur wenige Daten austauschen muss (ca. 60 Bytes), habe mich deswegen für einen DP/DP-Koppler entschieden.
Achtung! Falls du Analog-Werte hin und her schiebst, solltest dann dies "Konsistent" übertragen!
Falls du grössere Daten schaufeln musst empfehle ich dir auch, wie schon bei obiger Antwort geschrieben, eine Ethernet-Verbindung.

Viel Erfog!

mfG
churchill


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2003)

Hallo,
wer kann ein Beispiel veröffentlichten für den SFB15 (PUT) der Daten von einer 412-2 (Master) zu einer 315-2 (Master) schreiben soll. Wie sind die Eingänge REQ und ID zu beschalten.

Gruß
guest


----------



## Markus (26 September 2003)

guest schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wer kann ein Beispiel veröffentlichten für den SFB15 (PUT) der Daten von einer 412-2 (Master) zu einer 315-2 (Master) schreiben soll. Wie sind die Eingänge REQ und ID zu beschalten.
> 
> Gruß
> guest



ist es jetzt denn definitv möglich daten zwischen zwei master cpus ohne dp-koppler auszutauschen wenn diese über profibus-dp verbunden sind?
wenn ja bitte eine erklärung dazu.

DANKE!


----------



## Markus (14 Juni 2004)

mal wieder hoch damit - interessiert mich brennend...


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (14 Juni 2004)

Hallo Markus,

 habs gerade mal getestet. 

 Eine S7-400 und eine S7-300. Beide als Master im gleichen Profibusnetz.
 Unter Netpro wird bei der S7-400 eine S7 verbindung angelegt. Die   
 Verbindung kann nur einseitig Projektiert werden, das heist die S7-300
 ist Server für die Verbindung. In der S7-400 werden über Put und Get
 die Daten ausgelesen, geht ohne Probleme.
 Beide CPU´s müssen aber in gleichen Projekt sein.

 Bei zwei S7-400 geht das ganze wie eine Ethernetverbindung (zweiseitig)


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (14 Juni 2004)

Hab noch was vergessen:

 In der S7-400 darf kein CIR aktiviert sein.


----------



## smoe (19 Juni 2004)

Also bei zwei Mastern im selben DP Netz sehe ich zwei Probleme.

1.) Es müssen IMHO beide CPU's im selben Projekt sein. Da in diesem Fall die CPU's von verschiedenen Lieferanten kommen ist das nicht schön. (Datenhaltung, Urheberrechte, usw..)

2.) Bedenke das sich beide Master den gesamten Bus teilen müssen. D.h. die Buszykluszeit wird bestimmt darunter leiden. Was tun wenn der Bus dann nicht funktioniert oder zu langsam ist. Welche CPU (welcher Lieferant) ist schuld?

Besser ist bestimmt der Koppler. Gemeinsam die Signale beim Koppler definieren und dann kann jeder mit "seinem" Bus tun und lassen was er will.

smoe


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2004)

ja der koppler ist auf jeden fall die sauberste lösung, und sollte in obigem fall auch verwendet werden.

die frage war ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

@ksk
danke!
aber mit zwei 300er gehts in dem fall nicht?

bzw. was ist da an der 400 anders? kenne die 400er cpus nicht so.


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (20 Juni 2004)

Hallo Markus

 Mit der Onboardschnittstelle nicht, wenn du aber eine ProfibusCP einbaust 
 schon. Soweit ich das verstanden habe kann man in die S7-300 keine 
 Aufträge ( NetPro ) laden, das geht nur mit einer CP. Bei der S7-400 ist 
 das möglich.

 Sonntags bei der Arbeit, bäääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Juni 2004)

> für die Kommunikation zwischen meiner 318-2DP Steuerung und einen zweiten Lieferanten (441-2DP) hat der Kunde Profibus vorgeschrieben


Also ich verstehe das so, dass die eine CPU von Joker ist und die andere von Hersteller XY. Somit kämme für mich gar kein gemeinsames Netzwerk in Frage, halt nur über den Koppler.

Was ist das? IMHO

pt


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (20 Juni 2004)

Oh, das hatte ich ja glatt überlesen.

 Die Frage ist nun, was er da wirklich hat. 441-2DP gibt es nicht.
 Es gibt aber 414-2DP, was eine S7-400 CPU mit Profibus ist.
 Hier gibts also kein Problem.

 Oder er meint eine 441-2, was aber eine Seriele Karte für die S7-400 ist, 
 die aber nur PtP Kommunikation unterstützt.
 Da hat er ein Problem und wäre hier bei Feldbussen falsch. Mit dieser  
 Karte könnten wir wieder RK512 aufleben lassen. Ach was waren das für  
 Zeiten wo man noch jedes BIT während der übertragung die Hand geben 
 konnte.


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Juni 2004)

> wo man noch jedes BIT während der übertragung die Hand geben
> konnte.


Könnte Dir noch ein 14499 Modem besorgen :lol: 

Grunz pt


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

*CP441*

Hallo,
hier kann nur joker76 selber weiterhelfen : CP441 jibbet nich, also bitte nochmal nachschauen und dann posten, welcher CP Verwendet wird.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vielleicht kommen wir dann weiter.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## smoe (30 Juni 2004)

*imho*



			
				plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das? IMHO
> 
> pt



IMHO = in my humble opinion = meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach

Jetzt schalt sofort dein PG aus und beschäftige dich mehr mit der richtigen Welt, dem INTERNET....  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Um eine S7-Verbindung anzulegen müssen die Stationen nicht im geleichen Projekt liegen.
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. projektübergreifende S7-Verbindungen (ab STEP7 V5.2)
2. unspezifizierte S7-Verbindung


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2004)

*Masterverbindung an DP !*

hallo Zusammen,

ist es möglich, dass hier sich ein Schreibfehler eingeschlichen hat für die 
zweite SPS Masterkarte (441-2DP) ? Diese würde bei Siemensn eine Modbusanschaltkarte sein und kiene Profibus !

Gruss

JOE


----------



## Markus (26 August 2004)

wie oft denn noch?
es ist doch wohl offensichtlich das es sich bei diesem thema um eine 414-2dp handelt! ist eben ein schreibfehler...

schaut mal aufs datum wann das topic gestartet wurde, joker76 ist seit dem nicht mehr da...


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2004)

*Alles ist möglich!*

Hallo!

Ich habe schon häufiger eine CPU414-3 mit einer CPU314-C ohne DP-DP-Koppler, direkt über die beiden On-Board-DP-Schnittstellen gekoppelt. Beide arbeiten als Master. KEIN PROBLEM! Ich nutze PUT und GET Bausteine. Da ich mit einer Fremdfirma kopple, wurden beide Projekte separat gehalten. Die S7-400 sendet aktiv und liest aktiv zur / von der S7-300 Steuerung. Es ist in der S7-300 keine Kommunikationsbausteine programmiert, sie verhält sich also komplett passiv. Im S7-400 Projekt habe ich eine Dummy-S7-300 hinzugefügt, damit ich unter Netpro die Verbindung einrichten kann.

Funktioniert genau so gut, wie es sich anhört!

Gruß
Max

PS: Die S7-300 hat keine dezentrale Peripherie anzusprechen, die S7-400 schon.


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (1 Dezember 2004)

*FDL*

Um zwei Master zu verbinden kann man ein FDL-Verbindung verwenden. Man benutzt die AG_SEND und AG_RCV Bausteine. Zusaetzlich muss eine Verbindung in Net-Pro projektiert werden.
Auch eine S7-Verbindung ist moeglich, wenn die CPU's das unterstuetzen. Dafuer braucht man einen S7-Server und einen S7-Client. Viele S7-300 CPU's unterstuetzen die Sever-Faehigkeit, aber nur wenige koennen Client sein...


----------



## Question_mark (2 Dezember 2004)

*FDL*

Hallo bvs,


> einen S7-Server und einen S7-Client


das sind für mich neue Begriffe, kannst Du mir die bitte erklären ???
Obwohl Du hier alle möglichen toten Threads wieder aus dem Keller holst, bin ich jetzt neugierig geworden ?   
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (9 Dezember 2004)

*S7-Verbindungen*

S7-Verbindungen koennen in Net-Pro projektiert werden. Allerdings sind nicht alle Profibus-CP's und auch nicht alle CPU's in der Lage S7-Verbindungen aufzubauen. Das erfaehrt man in den Merkmalen der Baugruppe. Wenn da zum Beispiel steht: "S7-Verbindungen (Server)", koennen in dieser Baugruppe nur Daten von einer "Client-Baugruppe" gelesen werden. Es gibt Baugruppen die nur Server sind und es gibt Baugruppen, die Server oder Client sind. Soweit ich weiss gibt es keine Baugruppen, die nur Client sind. Wenn nur "S7-Verbindungen" angegeben ist bedeutet dies, dass die Baugruppe Server oder Client sein kann. In vielen Faellen ist eine S7-Verbindung nicht moeglich, da nicht alle Voraussetzungen vorhanden sind. :?


----------

